# Look KEO Ti pedal clicking



## 1banger (Feb 22, 2005)

Trying to see if anyone else has this problem and if there is a fix. 

To start off with I am 156lbs and have been riding these pedals since
bought new in 09/21/2008. I do maybe 100 miles a week.

There is a clicking noise in the drive side pedal. I know it is the
pedal because I got on my bike with tennis shoes and it 
continues to click without really putting a large amount of pressure
on it. So it clicks even when I pedal on flat roads just cruising. 
It clicks every revolution at around the 1o'clock position just when
you start to put weight on it.

I replaced the drive side pedal with an old eggbeater I had laying around 
the the clicking stopped. 

I guess I may have to contact LOOK customer service and ship it to
them. As it looks like this pedal requires a special wrench to disassemble.

Left side pedal is quiet.

Thanks


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

No problems with mine.

Maybe you need new cleats?


----------



## 1banger (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't think it's the cleats if the same clicking occurs when I wear a tennis shoe 
during pedaling.

Thing is, the spindle and pedal housing are solid with no play. I am going to try and lube 
up the spring and hinge area of the pedal to see it that helps.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

The Keo body wears down and there's play between the cleat and the pedal body. I have a pair with the same problem, right pedal clicks as it moves up and down against the pedal body. Lesson learned, do not buy carbon body pedals and expect long life. I've been using some Keo Classics with metal body this season and can't tell the difference.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Sounds like a bearing problem. If you bought it from a bike shop, talk to them.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I have the same problem with my old Look delta pedals. Next time around I will prob go with Shimano....


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

1banger, stop hitting the carriage return at the end of the box. The system automatically word wraps the text for you so your posts won't be so narrow.

I don't believe that lubing the external mechanism will do anything for your problem. You need to remove the axle and generously lube the axle assembly to affect this. The higher-end Look pedals require a special tool to remove the axle and one pedal (I think it's the right one) has reversed threads.



BeeCharmer said:


> I've been using some Keo Classics with metal body this season and can't tell the difference.


When did they start to use metal for the bodies of any of the Keo pedals? All of the ones I have ever seen are plastic.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I've had 7 Look Delta pedals over the years (one of them is 22 years old), and only one of them developed bearing problems. Like I said, out of the 7, 1 failed, 3 are on bikes, and 3 are sitting around because the max tension is too low for sprinting.


----------



## 1banger (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, here is the solution for the ticking pedal. I clamped the pedal body in a vise and got a piece of scrap wood to pry the pedal clamping part open. I will only open about a 1/8th of an inch. Once I had it open, I used my pedro's syn grease injector to lube all contact points including the hinge pin surface as much as I could. 

After wiping off all of the extra grease and a general clean up, put it back on the bike.
Took it for a ride and no more ticking! There must be a very small amount of play in the assembly that was causing this, or it was not lubed properly at the factory.

We' see how long this fix last. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!


----------

